# Someone who displayed true MA Spirit



## Ping898 (Dec 7, 2006)

He wasn't a Martial Artist as far as I know....but he portrayed true MA spirit of perseverence, indomidable spirit and love for his family in his efforts to save his family....


> Calling his trek "superhuman," officials said the 35-year-old walked 10.24 miles before he collapsed, authorities said.


 



> CNET editor James Kim died of exposure and hypothermia as he sought help for his snowbound wife and children, authorities said Thursday.


 


> He encountered what searchers would later describe as rugged, steep, snowy terrain with sodden branches, slick rocks, downed trees and poison oak nestled between sheer cliffs.
> Despite those conditions, authorities said, he covered about 10 miles before succumbing in the ravine where rescuers found his body on Wednesday about noon (3 p.m. ET).
> "It seems superhuman to me that he was able to cover that amount of distance given what he had and also that he had nine days in the car" before setting out, Josephine County Undersheriff Brian Anderson said.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Dec 7, 2006)

just heartbreaking... 

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 7, 2006)

Mr. Kim wandered off of the same road another family got stranded on last year.  It's an unimproved road which is horrible even in good weather; some question why it's even on the map.  The road is in Southern Oregon. I believe it's called Bear Creek Road.

They did quite well for city folk - better than some of the country folk around that area have done.

His wife and children are alive, safe, and well, I'm sure he would have it that way.

Rest well, Mr. Kim.  

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2006)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 7, 2006)

I was just watching this tragic story in the news and feel sorrow for the family of the man who in desperation did the only thing he could think of and died for his efforts. 
Ironically there was an "add-on" story of a young man who was trapped in his car in the Washington State wilderness for 14 days and he survived. He had very little food and only 3/4 gallons of water and he brought a sleeping bag with him. 
The difference... the young man in Washington STAYED with his car and was eventually rescued. He got out every so often and brushed off the snow from his hood and roof of the car so that it wouldn't be covered up and hinder air-search and rescues that may be out looking for him. He was literally buried in 8 feet of snow but his efforts to keep his car clear (front and behind to facilitate airflow so the car could breathe while he ran the engine for a few minutes to warm up the vehicle...) on the roof and hood and a means for him to get in and out of the car to do so helped him survive. 
Kim should have stayed with his family and waited it out. 
I can imagine that it would've been very difficult to do that with a wife and a very young child and almost no food or water and no outside contact (poor cell phone service) and no positive idea if anyone is searching for them at all... to just do nothing but wait for help to arrive. 
Yet to attempt to go for help without the necessary skills to hike and find one's way through mountianous, deep forest terrain and tools to survive a trek like he attempted (proper deep-cold clothing and at best... a compass) was something that he shouldn't have done. 
He was a hero for trying I'll bow to that and honor his memory for trying to save his loved ones, but tragically he made a poor choice. 
All of us can learn from these two incidents and see the comparison between what to do and what not to do.


----------



## bdparsons (Dec 7, 2006)

. :asian:

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 7, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> He wasn't a Martial Artist as far as I know....but he portrayed true MA spirit of perseverence, indomidable spirit and love for his family in his efforts to save his family....



I read the story, he had left his wife and kids in the car that was stuck in snow. They used the gas sparingly to heat the vehicle. Then they burned the tires to get heat and to create smoke. 

Even though he walked over 10 miles to get where he was, he was only about 1+ miles from the car, in a valley. There is no direct route there unless one was to fall or jump.

They said he started using his clothes to leave a trail

His wife and kids and him had been in the car for days before he set out. 

They finally were found because someone in there one of the two cell phones the parents had, actually connected to a tower long enough for an ID and a PING. They rescuers were able to narrow in from there. 

A sad story - I do wish his family the best in this awful situation. 

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Drac (Dec 8, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## matt.m (Dec 8, 2006)

Just horrific.  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> I read the story, he had left his wife and kids in the car that was stuck in snow. They used the gas sparingly to heat the vehicle. Then they burned the tires to get heat and to create smoke.
> 
> Even though he walked over 10 miles to get where he was, he was only about 1+ miles from the car, in a valley. There is no direct route there unless one was to fall or jump.
> 
> ...



Mr. Kim died of hypothermia two days before he was found.  His parents pulled out all the stops to help try and locate him, assembling care packages containing clothing, food, matches and a letter from his father.  His parents coordinated with the search and rescue personnel in contacting the cel company to reposition the satellite in order to get the pings.

Nevertheless, this man, knowing he was unprepared, set out in an effort to save his family.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 8, 2006)

A tragic thing to happen to such a young and vibrant family. 

As an education point to take something of use from this. Its always taught in survival schools thats its almost always better to stay in place and wait for rescue instead of going for help. Stay put and do your best to survive (they were actually doing pretty good), walking out without supplies/equipment is almost a sure loose situation.


----------



## zDom (Dec 8, 2006)

Very sad story 

His family will need a lot of prayer coming their way.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 8, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> A tragic thing to happen to such a young and vibrant family.
> 
> As an education point to take something of use from this. Its always taught in survival schools thats its almost always better to stay in place and wait for rescue instead of going for help. Stay put and do your best to survive (they were actually doing pretty good), walking out without supplies/equipment is almost a sure loose situation.


 
He obviously should have stayed with his family, he'd be alive now if he had, but in the end he did what he thought he had to do to try and save his family and that is something I can respect and honor.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2006)

Another story: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061210/ap_on_re_us/missing_family

:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 11, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Dec 12, 2006)

_THAT_ was a real hero.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 13, 2006)

A true man of courage.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 13, 2006)

.


----------

